# Can there be a good pet shop selling puppies???? Advice please.



## wilsdog

Hi, I run a dog day care from my home. I am licensed and inspected by my local council and the dogs are treated as my own dog is treated. I am a very small day care limited to 6 dogs. Anyway today I have turned away a prospective client on the basis of:
They bought their puppy this last Tuesday from a pet shop.

Now by Thursday they need help in looking after the pup but I have declined in the thinking that ANY pup bought in this manner will have come from dubious breeding practices and any vaccination could well be dubious too! There is just too short a time in between them buying her and then her coming to me, I have no idea if that pup is carrying disease or illness.

Anyway I have had the owner replying saying the pups are well bred from families and she would never buy farmed puppies and the vaccine was done by a vet etc etc. So I am after any one that can give me an honest opinion on Catwalk pet shop in Ilford. I've looked at their FB page but of course every going looks ok, apart from it making my skin crawl looking at the 'livestock' list. So please post if you have any info because unless I can prove to myself this pup was not farmed then the answer is still no and I would like to help them if I can.
Many thanks.


----------



## BoredomBusters

Why did you turn down a puppy just because it came from a pet shop?? No that's not the best way to buy a puppy, but it seems really bizarre to say no to a customer for that reason.


----------



## labradrk

All pet shop puppies come from BYB's at best and puppy farmers at worst. However, as above, I'm not sure why this is reason to discriminate on your part as a service provider. It's still a dog and if we are honest, the overwhelming majority of dogs come from not so great breeders or less than ethical ones.

I would be a bit taken back by the reason for your "no" and would look elsewhere immediately. The world is not short of pet care providers.


----------



## wilsdog

I refused because the puppy was only vaccinated Monday and taken home tuesday and today is only Friday. There has not been enough time


----------



## wilsdog

Sorry not sure that replied properly. There hasn't been enough time for any potential illness to show. The safety of my other dogs is paramount. If the pup had been home for 2 weeks it would be different but it hasn't. 
The pup has been taken from mum to shop and sat in shop for however long unvaccinated until the day before it was taken home. Common sense says the risk of disease could be high.


----------



## BoredomBusters

wilsdog said:


> Sorry not sure that replied properly. There hasn't been enough time for any potential illness to show. The safety of my other dogs is paramount. If the pup had been home for 2 weeks it would be different but it hasn't.
> The pup has been taken from mum to shop and sat in shop for however long unvaccinated until the day before it was taken home. Common sense says the risk of disease could be high.


Puppies have to be vaccinated with at least the first injection before they leave a breeder to go to a pet shop, but any puppy bought from anywhere would be unvaccinated under a certain age.


----------



## wilsdog

BoredomBusters said:


> Puppies have to be vaccinated with at least the first injection before they leave a breeder to go to a pet shop, but any puppy bought from anywhere would be unvaccinated under a certain age.


Well this puppy wasn't. It's had one injection, given the day before it was taken home Tuesday. The second is due in 3 weeks. Yes any pup could be unvaccinated but going from breeder to new home is different to going from breeder to pet shop with a bunch of other animals, also from various different places and with a high volume of people trudging in and out all day every day.


----------



## Siskin

i agree with you @wilsdog and I think your were correct in not allowing the pup to come to your home until it's had all innoculations so that not only is the puppy safe from contracting any disease, but the dogs that you care for are also safe from any disease the puppy might be carrying. There is no way I would consider taking a puppy of this age with only its first innoculation to a day care place with unknown dogs. I presume all the dogs you care for are up to date with innoculations?


----------



## rocco33

In reply to your title question, no, there can be no good pet shop selling puppies. When I first read your thread it appeared that you were turning it away on the grounds of it being from a pet shop, but reading on, I believe you were entirely correct in refusing to take the puppy as it does not have proper vaccination and is at much greater risk of incubating a disease due to it coming from a pet shop and before that a byb/puppy farmer. I'm assuming your license requires full vaccination anyway, but I think you did the right thing for the welfare of the other dogs in your care.

PS - who buys a puppy without ensuring that they will be around in the early weeks to get it settled? Someone who buys from a pet shop I guess!!


----------



## rocco33

wilsdog said:


> Hi, I run a dog day care from my home. I am licensed and inspected by my local council and the dogs are treated as my own dog is treated. I am a very small day care limited to 6 dogs. Anyway today I have turned away a prospective client on the basis of:
> They bought their puppy this last Tuesday from a pet shop.
> 
> Now by Thursday they need help in looking after the pup but I have declined in the thinking that ANY pup bought in this manner will have come from dubious breeding practices and any vaccination could well be dubious too! There is just too short a time in between them buying her and then her coming to me, I have no idea if that pup is carrying disease or illness.
> 
> *Anyway I have had the owner replying saying the pups are well bred from families and she would never buy farmed puppies and the vaccine was done by a vet etc etc. *So I am after any one that can give me an honest opinion on Catwalk pet shop in Ilford. I've looked at their FB page but of course every going looks ok, apart from it making my skin crawl looking at the 'livestock' list. So please post if you have any info because unless I can prove to myself this pup was not farmed then the answer is still no and I would like to help them if I can.
> Many thanks.


I missed this, but no - no breeder that cared about their puppies would ever sell them through a pet shop. NEVER.  The 'families' that the shop refers to will probably be byb. One of the most difficult things about breeding (and there are many if done properly) is ensuring your pups go to the right homes. No breeder that has invested time, love, money and care into producing pups that they will have lost sleep over, cried over and a huge range of other emotions... would hand them over to a pet shop to sell to the first person that comes through the door with the money! It speaks volumes that the potential client bought a puppy and within days is looking to put it into day care! They would never get anywhere near my waiting list with that approach to dog ownership .


----------



## wilsdog

Thank you for the replies. 
My intention was to find out if I could even trust that the first vaccine was done and to see if anyone had any experience of the shop. 
Yes all of my dogs have to be vaccinated and I would never risk their health by introducing a puppy unvaccinated from such a cloudy background. I have emailed the owner again to explain thoroughly as like some people on here I think they were offended by my refusal. I would never intend to offend, perhaps I was just a bit blunt!


----------



## Fleur

In answer to your question - No, there are no good breeders that sell to pet shops.

However I don't think that is a reason to decline business - although if your terms and conditions state all dogs need to be up to date with vaccinations then you are correct not to take the puppy until they are fully vaccinated and have waited the appropriate time after as recommended by the vet.


----------



## wilsdog

Fleur said:


> In answer to your question - No, there are no good breeders that sell to pet shops.
> 
> However I don't think that is a reason to decline business - although if your terms and conditions state all dogs need to be up to date with vaccinations then you are correct not to take the puppy until they are fully vaccinated and have waited the appropriate time after as recommended by the vet.


Hi, don't get me wrong I'm not declining on the basis of where the pup came from. I do not request a back ground check on all my clients to see where and if they were bred well, lol. However it's the combination of this pups start in life and the urgency with which they need help. I don't feel happy trusting the first vaccine and there has been no passage of time to ensure nothing is being incubated in this little ones system. It's not JUST that it came from a pet shop.


----------



## Fleur

Have you seen the vaccination card?
I think you are right to decline the custom unless as I previously posted the correct vaccinations have been done and the correct time has passed.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> i agree with you @wilsdog and I think your were correct in not allowing the pup to come to your home until it's had all innoculations so that not only is the puppy safe from contracting any disease, but the dogs that you care for are also safe from any disease the puppy might be carrying. There is no way I would consider taking a puppy of this age with only its first innoculation to a day care place with unknown dogs. I presume all the dogs you care for are up to date with innoculations?


I agree with this ^^

I was not even aware that pet shops still sold dogs, I thought that was no longer allowed?


----------



## Siskin

Animallover26 said:


> I agree with this ^^
> 
> I was not even aware that pet shops still sold dogs, I thought that was no longer allowed?


I didn't either, thought it had been stopped. Awful practice.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

wilsdog said:


> Hi, I run a dog day care from my home. I am licensed and inspected by my local council and the dogs are treated as my own dog is treated. I am a very small day care limited to 6 dogs. Anyway today I have turned away a prospective client on the basis of:
> They bought their puppy this last Tuesday from a pet shop.
> 
> Now by Thursday they need help in looking after the pup but I have declined in the thinking that ANY pup bought in this manner will have come from dubious breeding practices and any vaccination could well be dubious too! There is just too short a time in between them buying her and then her coming to me, I have no idea if that pup is carrying disease or illness.
> 
> Anyway I have had the owner replying saying the pups are well bred from families and she would never buy farmed puppies and the vaccine was done by a vet etc etc. So I am after any one that can give me an honest opinion on Catwalk pet shop in Ilford. I've looked at their FB page but of course every going looks ok, apart from it making my skin crawl looking at the 'livestock' list. So please post if you have any info because unless I can prove to myself this pup was not farmed then the answer is still no and I would like to help them if I can.
> Many thanks.


No decent ethical breeder who cared about the pups they bred would sell puppies via a middle man be it pet shop or any sort of dealer, unless they were being commercially bred for one thing and that's profit only
and how much money they can make from them. It doesn't matter if she was given a pedigree certificate or even kennel club registration certificate, because un ethical breeders can and do still kennel club register puppies, the main criteria of which is that both parents are kennel club registered themselves.

Even if she has had the pup vaccinated now, its only the first vaccination and only just been done I assume, there is still a period of incubation for most diseases which can vary but if she has only just literally got him there could be a possibility he could be incubating an illness still I would have thought.

I would imagine that any decent ethical and properly run kennel, pet sitter or training class would insist that any puppy is of a certain age and of full vaccination status to be honest, wherever the pup came from.


----------



## Rafa

I would have turned the puppy away too Wilsdog.

It's a shame for the little thing, but you do have a responsibility to your existing Customers.

Any pup sold through a Pet Shop must have come from a Backyard Breeder or Puppy Farm. The likelihood is any other dogs it has been living with won't have been vaccinated and probably not even Mum has been done, so the pup won't have immunity from her and could be carrying/incubating disease or infection.

I know it's assuming the worst, but you can't be too careful when caring for dogs belonging to others.

No reputable or conscientious breeder would ever sell their pups to or through a Pet Shop.


----------



## wilsdog

Totally agree with you all. Unfortunately this lady think this pup was her safest option in getting a pup. She said she had looked at breeders but they were all dodgy.......she really does not realise she has bought from the same breeders, just added a middle man! 
I have looked on their Google virtual tour and while the place looks clean etc when you get round to where the puppies are kept there is a huge dog bed full of at least 10 puppies, all different breeds. So sad that people are still buying pups like this. Even if you follow the ONE rule of ALWAYS SEE PUPS WITH MUM, then that's enough to put you off this place.
Thanks for replying I am glad I turned this one away, although very sad for the actual pup.


----------



## FeelTheBern

Animallover26 said:


> I agree with this ^^
> 
> I was not even aware that pet shops still sold dogs, I thought that was no longer allowed?


I have never seen puppies (or kittens) for sale in UK pet stores. However I have seen puppies for sale in a few US pet stores and I believe this happens in other countries too.


----------



## BoredomBusters

There are some very large pet shops that sell puppies.  Chihuahua World and Dogs4Us to mention just a couple. Dogs4Us has a bad reputation among trainers and behaviourists in the areas that they supply because the puppies are very troubled. Some of their cockers are so aggressive through the poor breeding programmes that supply them that they've had to be pts before a year old.


----------



## FeelTheBern

BoredomBusters said:


> There are some very large pet shops that sell puppies.  Chihuahua World and Dogs4Us to mention just a couple. Dogs4Us has a bad reputation among trainers and behaviourists in the areas that they supply because the puppies are very troubled. Some of their cockers are so aggressive through the poor breeding programmes that supply them that they've had to be pts before a year old.


Are these puppy suppliers located in the UK?


----------



## simplysardonic

FeelTheBern said:


> Are these puppy suppliers located in the UK?


Yes, they are, & they aren't the only ones either


----------



## FeelTheBern

simplysardonic said:


> Yes, they are, & they aren't the only ones either


This is all news to me, I thought that it was illegal for pet stores in the UK to sell puppies.


----------



## simplysardonic

FeelTheBern said:


> This is all news to me, I thought that it was illegal for pet stores in the UK to sell puppies.


It's not as common as it was, but isn't illegal yet, sadly.

Dogs4Us were featured on a puppy farming programme a couple of weeks ago, they're very glossy, have a big fancy website & the shop floor looks all nice, but the reality is very different.


----------



## PixieBelle

wilsdog said:


> Hi, I run a dog day care from my home. I am licensed and inspected by my local council and the dogs are treated as my own dog is treated. I am a very small day care limited to 6 dogs. Anyway today I have turned away a prospective client on the basis of:
> They bought their puppy this last Tuesday from a pet shop.
> 
> Now by Thursday they need help in looking after the pup but I have declined in the thinking that ANY pup bought in this manner will have come from dubious breeding practices and any vaccination could well be dubious too! There is just too short a time in between them buying her and then her coming to me, I have no idea if that pup is carrying disease or illness.
> 
> Anyway I have had the owner replying saying the pups are well bred from families and she would never buy farmed puppies and the vaccine was done by a vet etc etc. So I am after any one that can give me an honest opinion on Catwalk pet shop in Ilford. I've looked at their FB page but of course every going looks ok, apart from it making my skin crawl looking at the 'livestock' list. So please post if you have any info because unless I can prove to myself this pup was not farmed then the answer is still no and I would like to help them if I can.
> Many thanks.


Hi Wilsdog,

I'm 100% certain this particular person you are talking about is me. As kind of hurtful it is to see this thread I also completely understand why you did not take my dog in your care, you were right not to. My puppy unfortunately died within the 1 week I had her. I did so much research on this shop, numerous of emails and read reviews. There are sooooo many reviews with nothing but praise, little did I know that this shop alters them so only the good reviews show up. It is not clear what my pup died of but some sort of a virus. As I've been investigating this since July I've found tens if not hundreds of other people come forward with issues with their dogs and cats! Catwalk told me to do an autopsy and cremate my pup and that they'd pay me back. I've yet to get my money back from them, my pup ranked up a 5k vet bill and catwalk now owes me over 1k (insurance paid 4k). The shop is under investigation and I am doing EVERYTHING in my power to close them down. Unfortunately I fell for their stories of where the pup came from, they are extremely nice, polite and convincing. I was naive. But turns out a lot of other people have fell for the same thing. If you go on Facebook you can check a group called "catwalk pet warning" which is a closed group for people with the same experiences, if you want to join pls IM me (i'm one of the admins) so I know it's you and I can approve your request.

Note to everyone on here, please save your hurtful comments as I have already paid a big price. I loved that little pup with all my heart and I am still heartbroken about having to put her down. I made a mistake and I have paid for it but I am now on a mission to make everyone else aware of this horrible place and petshops in general. I know better now, first hand.


----------



## PixieBelle

wilsdog said:


> Totally agree with you all. Unfortunately this lady think this pup was her safest option in getting a pup. She said she had looked at breeders but they were all dodgy.......she really does not realise she has bought from the same breeders, just added a middle man!
> I have looked on their Google virtual tour and while the place looks clean etc when you get round to where the puppies are kept there is a huge dog bed full of at least 10 puppies, all different breeds. So sad that people are still buying pups like this. Even if you follow the ONE rule of ALWAYS SEE PUPS WITH MUM, then that's enough to put you off this place.
> Thanks for replying I am glad I turned this one away, although very sad for the actual pup.


Yup this is definitely me.

By dodgy breeders let me explain, I contacted several breeders and most of them would say "actually the mum is with my mum at the moment so cant see her" or they would change locations last minute etc. and as I mention in my previous comment, after lots and lots of research I decided on the petshop even though the whole time i had this nagging feeling and horrible guilt for getting a pup from a petshop and not a rescue. But as I also said, I was naive. At least that little pup had a real home who really loved her even if it was just for a week,

I now have a jrt pup who is a rescue.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

PixieBelle said:


> Yup this is definitely me.
> 
> By dodgy breeders let me explain, I contacted several breeders and most of them would say "actually the mum is with my mum at the moment so cant see her" or they would change locations last minute etc. and as I mention in my previous comment, after lots and lots of research I decided on the petshop even though the whole time i had this nagging feeling and horrible guilt for getting a pup from a petshop and not a rescue. But as I also said, I was naive. At least that little pup had a real home who really loved her even if it was just for a week,
> 
> I now have a jrt pup who is a rescue.


So sorry to hear about your puppy. Have you heard of C.A.R.I.A.D. they campaign and raise awareness of puppy farming and petshops. They may also be a good source of information and help.
https://cariadcampaign.blog/news/page/3/

Dogs Trust also did investigation about the illegal puppy smuggling trade, which if you haven't heard of it before
may be a useful source of information to raise awareness.
https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/news-events/issues-campaigns/puppy-smuggling/puppy-smuggling-scandal


----------



## PixieBelle

Thank you *Sled Dog Hotel* and yes I am currently working with C.A.R.I.A.D. and have been since July. I can't wait to close them down!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

PixieBelle said:


> Thank you *Sled Dog Hotel* and yes I am currently working with C.A.R.I.A.D. and have been since July. I can't wait to close them down!


I really hope you succeed its a vile trade and really needs to be stopped.


----------



## wilsdog

PixieBelle said:


> Hi Wilsdog,
> 
> I'm 100% certain this particular person you are talking about is me. As kind of hurtful it is to see this thread I also completely understand why you did not take my dog in your care, you were right not to. My puppy unfortunately died within the 1 week I had her. I did so much research on this shop, numerous of emails and read reviews. There are sooooo many reviews with nothing but praise, little did I know that this shop alters them so only the good reviews show up. It is not clear what my pup died of but some sort of a virus. As I've been investigating this since July I've found tens if not hundreds of other people come forward with issues with their dogs and cats! Catwalk told me to do an autopsy and cremate my pup and that they'd pay me back. I've yet to get my money back from them, my pup ranked up a 5k vet bill and catwalk now owes me over 1k (insurance paid 4k). The shop is under investigation and I am doing EVERYTHING in my power to close them down. Unfortunately I fell for their stories of where the pup came from, they are extremely nice, polite and convincing. I was naive. But turns out a lot of other people have fell for the same thing. If you go on Facebook you can check a group called "catwalk pet warning" which is a closed group for people with the same experiences, if you want to join pls IM me (i'm one of the admins) so I know it's you and I can approve your request.
> 
> Note to everyone on here, please save your hurtful comments as I have already paid a big price. I loved that little pup with all my heart and I am still heartbroken about having to put her down. I made a mistake and I have paid for it but I am now on a mission to make everyone else aware of this horrible place and petshops in general. I know better now, first hand.


Hi there. I am so so sorry to hear about your puppy. I wish you every success in closing the shop down. The hard part is educating and making people aware of the risks when looking for a puppy. No one believes they have been a victim of a puppy farmer/ dealer when they buy from places like this. People think that the disgusting animal abusers will be easy to pick out but they are not!! They are friendly, polite seemingly genuine caring people but they are confidence tricksters, they are good at projecting an image that pleases their victims.
When you bought your puppy, you were not happy at my refusal to take him/ her and I believe thought I was being judgemental? I really wasn't judging you personally. I'm sure you will get the same response from the fresh batch of people/ victims when you point out their mistake. People do not like it. They don't like people pointing out the negatives with their lovely fluffy new bundle, they take it personally and it's takes a disaster to happen. I wish the disaster hadn't happened to you and your family. It's awful. Your puppy had a mission in her short little life, she taught you and you in turn are trying to teach others. It's a small change but keep banging the drum, eventually people might turn the tide enough to send these A holes out of business. 
I will take a look at your page.
Thanks for posting, that's actually very brave of you. Best of luck and good wishes with your new rescue.


----------



## Siskin

PixieBelle said:


> Hi Wilsdog,
> 
> I'm 100% certain this particular person you are talking about is me. As kind of hurtful it is to see this thread I also completely understand why you did not take my dog in your care, you were right not to. My puppy unfortunately died within the 1 week I had her. I did so much research on this shop, numerous of emails and read reviews. There are sooooo many reviews with nothing but praise, little did I know that this shop alters them so only the good reviews show up. It is not clear what my pup died of but some sort of a virus. As I've been investigating this since July I've found tens if not hundreds of other people come forward with issues with their dogs and cats! Catwalk told me to do an autopsy and cremate my pup and that they'd pay me back. I've yet to get my money back from them, my pup ranked up a 5k vet bill and catwalk now owes me over 1k (insurance paid 4k). The shop is under investigation and I am doing EVERYTHING in my power to close them down. Unfortunately I fell for their stories of where the pup came from, they are extremely nice, polite and convincing. I was naive. But turns out a lot of other people have fell for the same thing. If you go on Facebook you can check a group called "catwalk pet warning" which is a closed group for people with the same experiences, if you want to join pls IM me (i'm one of the admins) so I know it's you and I can approve your request.
> 
> Note to everyone on here, please save your hurtful comments as I have already paid a big price. I loved that little pup with all my heart and I am still heartbroken about having to put her down. I made a mistake and I have paid for it but I am now on a mission to make everyone else aware of this horrible place and petshops in general. I know better now, first hand.


Well done for coming on here and telling us your side of the story, that's very brave of you to tell us what happened and what happened to the poor little pup, so very sorry.
I hope you will be successful in closing down this shop permanently


----------



## simplysardonic

PixieBelle said:


> Hi Wilsdog,
> 
> I'm 100% certain this particular person you are talking about is me. As kind of hurtful it is to see this thread I also completely understand why you did not take my dog in your care, you were right not to. My puppy unfortunately died within the 1 week I had her. I did so much research on this shop, numerous of emails and read reviews. There are sooooo many reviews with nothing but praise, little did I know that this shop alters them so only the good reviews show up. It is not clear what my pup died of but some sort of a virus. As I've been investigating this since July I've found tens if not hundreds of other people come forward with issues with their dogs and cats! Catwalk told me to do an autopsy and cremate my pup and that they'd pay me back. I've yet to get my money back from them, my pup ranked up a 5k vet bill and catwalk now owes me over 1k (insurance paid 4k). The shop is under investigation and I am doing EVERYTHING in my power to close them down. Unfortunately I fell for their stories of where the pup came from, they are extremely nice, polite and convincing. I was naive. But turns out a lot of other people have fell for the same thing. If you go on Facebook you can check a group called "catwalk pet warning" which is a closed group for people with the same experiences, if you want to join pls IM me (i'm one of the admins) so I know it's you and I can approve your request.
> 
> Note to everyone on here, please save your hurtful comments as I have already paid a big price. I loved that little pup with all my heart and I am still heartbroken about having to put her down. I made a mistake and I have paid for it but I am now on a mission to make everyone else aware of this horrible place and petshops in general. I know better now, first hand.


I'm so very sorry you have had to go through such a terrible thing with your puppy, & I wish you every success in getting this awful sounding establishment shut down.

They seem to have taken their Facebook page down by the way!


----------



## Laylah63

rocco33 said:


> In reply to your title question, no, there can be no good pet shop selling puppies. When I first read your thread it appeared that you were turning it away on the grounds of it being from a pet shop, but reading on, I believe you were entirely correct in refusing to take the puppy as it does not have proper vaccination and is at much greater risk of incubating a disease due to it coming from a pet shop and before that a byb/puppy farmer. I'm assuming your license requires full vaccination anyway, but I think you did the right thing for the welfare of the other dogs in your care.
> 
> PS - who buys a puppy without ensuring that they will be around in the early weeks to get it settled? Someone who buys from a pet shop I guess!!


I must say that if my dog was in your care I would be grateful for you taking such a careful approach. Well done you!


----------



## Laylah63

FeelTheBern said:


> I have never seen puppies (or kittens) for sale in UK pet stores. However I have seen puppies for sale in a few US pet stores and I believe this happens in other countries too.


There is a large animal warehouse close to me in Blackburn selling kittens


----------



## Laylah63

Sled dog hotel said:


> I really hope you succeed its a vile trade and really needs to be stopped.


Good luck with it all. At least your little scrap was fortunate enough to have spent its all too brief life with someone so caring


----------



## FeelTheBern

Laylah63 said:


> There is a large animal warehouse close to me in Blackburn selling kittens


It's probably not a reputable supplier of animals.


----------



## rocco33

Laylah63 said:


> I must say that if my dog was in your care I would be grateful for you taking such a careful approach. Well done you!


I don't care for dogs (as in day care), however, I do breed the occasional litter.


----------



## Smuge

I know people say don't buy from a pet shop but I admit I thought (at least in the UK) that it was an expression. I have never seen a puppy or kitten in any UK pet shop that I have ever been in

Tho I was in Greece a few years ago for a work thing, it was very jarring to see kittens just sleeping in a shop window


----------



## Powsercaps

I had brought a puppy from catwalk its a weird moral fight I had in my head do I take this puppy and give it a better life which would be aiding the trade or leave it there and feel guilty for not helping the pups life it's tough, we had no idea and thought we were visiting a family home from add but after 4hr drive were directed to a shop She was very ill previous and had suspected parvo but was negative was gastroenteritis, when we had here after a few vets visits she is gaining weight and becoming a lovely family pup. They did give me video of mum with pups in a family home which lead me to believe was a family I was visiting.


----------



## simplysardonic

Powsercaps said:


> I had brought a puppy from catwalk its a weird moral fight I had in my head do I take this puppy and give it a better life which would be aiding the trade or leave it there and feel guilty for not helping the pups life it's tough, we had no idea and thought we were visiting a family home from add but after 4hr drive were directed to a shop She was very ill previous and had suspected parvo but was negative was gastroenteritis, when we had here after a few vets visits she is gaining weight and becoming a lovely family pup. They did give me video of mum with pups in a family home which lead me to believe was a family I was visiting.


Unfortunately, every puppy 'saved' lines the pockets of these people & makes space to bring in more cute puppies to sell.

Somewhere behind the scenes there is a bitch suffering horrific abuse & exploitation having litter after litter until she's no longer profitable- if she's lucky she will get a rescue space, if not she's 'surplus to requirements' & could end up anywhere.

The fact the ad was morally dubious by leading you to believe it was a private breeder, very cunning, emotionally manipulative & quite frankly disgusting, & no decent, caring breeder will sell their puppies through a middleman, so even if they didn't originate at a puppy farm they are from the worst kind of backyard breeder.

Please report this, it would be horrific if this became yet another way these peddlers can shift puppies to an unsuspecting public.


----------



## Suzanne Kelly

PixieBelle said:


> Hi Wilsdog,
> 
> I'm 100% certain this particular person you are talking about is me. As kind of hurtful it is to see this thread I also completely understand why you did not take my dog in your care, you were right not to. My puppy unfortunately died within the 1 week I had her. I did so much research on this shop, numerous of emails and read reviews. There are sooooo many reviews with nothing but praise, little did I know that this shop alters them so only the good reviews show up. It is not clear what my pup died of but some sort of a virus. As I've been investigating this since July I've found tens if not hundreds of other people come forward with issues with their dogs and cats! Catwalk told me to do an autopsy and cremate my pup and that they'd pay me back. I've yet to get my money back from them, my pup ranked up a 5k vet bill and catwalk now owes me over 1k (insurance paid 4k). The shop is under investigation and I am doing EVERYTHING in my power to close them down. Unfortunately I fell for their stories of where the pup came from, they are extremely nice, polite and convincing. I was naive. But turns out a lot of other people have fell for the same thing. If you go on Facebook you can check a group called "catwalk pet warning" which is a closed group for people with the same experiences, if you want to join pls IM me (i'm one of the admins) so I know it's you and I can approve your request.
> 
> Note to everyone on here, please save your hurtful comments as I have already paid a big price. I loved that little pup with all my heart and I am still heartbroken about having to put her down. I made a mistake and I have paid for it but I am now on a mission to make everyone else aware of this horrible place and petshops in general. I know better now, first hand.


Hi PixieBelle, I'm almost about to follow in the same footsteps and would really appreciate a chat on where you got to on this. I


----------



## Suzanne Kelly

Suzanne Kelly said:


> Hi PixieBelle, I'm almost about to follow in the same footsteps and would really appreciate a chat on where you got to on this.


----------



## rona

Suzanne Kelly said:


> Hi PixieBelle, I'm almost about to follow in the same footsteps and would really appreciate a chat on where you got to on this. I


PixieBelle hasn't been on the forum since 2017, so is unlikely to answer you.
If you want to chat about your issues, it may be worth making a thread in dog chat


----------

